# R.C.M.P. Seize Vessel



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

From CBC News, October 17, 2009
http://www.cbc.ca/canada/story/2009/10/17/vessel-seized-bc-rcmp.html?ref=rss


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Canadians intercept migrant ship (BBC News)*

A ship carrying 76 migrants has been seized off Canada's Pacific coast in a case of suspected human smuggling, officials say.

More from BBC News...


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

Navy should have escorted the vessel outside our territorial waters and warn them they will be sunk next time. If they want to come here, do it legally like the rest of us.


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Canada checks boat migrants' case (BBC News)*

Canadian officials examine the status of 76 suspected illegal migrants detained when their ship was seized off Canada's Pacific coast. 

More from BBC News...


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

SN NewsCaster said:


> Canadian officials examine the status of 76 suspected illegal migrants detained when their ship was seized off Canada's Pacific coast.
> 
> More from BBC News...


Yep! Trying to decide whether to fly the rest of their families over in business or tourist class.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Never fails to amaze me how some Canadians and Australians can get upset about immigrants - it is either an irony by pass or the comfiest manger ever


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

The true irony is that you havent figured out why everything fails to amaze you.
We are not against immigrants, hell most of us are immigrants ourselves, who went through the process to qualify.
The problem is with boat-loads of unqualified, in the main poorly educated economic refugees being delivered by people smugglers to our shores.
If you have read the article and are unable to gather sufficient information to un-amaze yourself, nothing I or anyone else tells you, will help you to understand that. Sorry!


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Can't figure it out myself - if I was starving in poverty in a third world country - I'd just move


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

AncientBrit said:


> The true irony is that you havent figured out why everything fails to amaze you.
> We are not against immigrants, hell most of us are immigrants ourselves, who went through the process to qualify.
> The problem is with boat-loads of unqualified, in the main poorly educated economic refugees being delivered by people smugglers to our shores.
> If you have read the article and are unable to gather sufficient information to un-amaze yourself, nothing I or anyone else tells you, will help you to understand that. Sorry!


I did read it and I didn't see this bit woof woof woof

I only saw a story about poor ragged people hoping for a better life - which in my experience they usually get by the next generation via an unholy amount of work.

I hear this at home all the time usually from the unemployable bottom feeding pond life "Aye - Ah pure cannae get a job coz of them pure working all hours" - this was directed at three Albanian Brothers who were sleeping in a portacabin running a 24 hour car wash business (good for taxi's) - in a year they had bought a house - fair play.


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

One of the problems is, Sunshine, those boats are loaded with communicable diseases, such as TB. I know of a case were one of the escorting ship's officers walked through a arrested ship ship and ended up with TB...he just walked through, that's it.
There are ways to get into Canada and this isn't it.
And I am pretty sure if they landed on your shore in Scotland you'd be screaming because then it is your backyard.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

JoK - is life so good in Canada that you have forgotten to vaccinate against TB!!

Mantoux test anyone - in Scotland we do this at 6 months and 15 years old.


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

Satanic Mechanic said:


> JoK - is life so good in Canada that you have forgotten to vaccinate against TB!!
> 
> Mantoux test anyone - in Scotland we do this at 6 months and 15 years old.


Yet over the past 20 years an average of 400 people get TB in Scotland each year. The UK, like Canada, has a policy of testing all new immigrants for TB and treating any found to have it. Unfortunately illegal immigrants by-pass this testing and are considered a major cause of continued cases.
I dont think its a case of having forgotten to vaccinate, I think its a case of modern treatment being sufficient to treat the few cases found these days.
Finally, I'm sure JoK will agree with me. Life is very, very good in Canada, Thank you for enquiring. I guess being judged one of the best places on earth to live for a number of reasons, not least being standard of living and quality and enjoyment of life. So it is expected that others would want to come here, something that the majority do legally.


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

These illegals were brought to Canada for a price ($15,000/45000 each) to people smugglers. They are not charity operations doing it out of compassion.
We take our fair share of refugees and this bypasses the legal ways to come to our Country. (I know I and my family had to go through rigorous screening, health and financial checks).
If all the people that wanted to come to Canada suddenly appeared we would not be able to integrate them and to be honest many are not desirable.
There are more than enough of the family reunification group to put a strain on they system (They would not qualify under normal criteria).
Go through the due process and Welcome
We don't need economic refugee's that become taxi drivers and real estate brokers


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

Satanic Mechanic said:


> JoK - is life so good in Canada that you have forgotten to vaccinate against TB!!
> 
> Mantoux test anyone - in Scotland we do this at 6 months and 15 years old.


I must say, after reading this post, I must consider you the north end of a southbound Jack.

Life is good and No I have never had to be tested for TB as a kid or a teen or an adult.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Well at least your Government has the humanity to take care of them until they decide what to do with them as opposed to saying they are diseased unqualified/not good enough/ we should just sink them - what an incredible attitude towards fellow human beings who you know nothing about. Anyone who was out East in the 70/80's will remember the boat people, the picture of the desperation and fear of those people when we picked up is burned into my memory. Even on board a British ship they could not believe we were not going to be abused in some way. Many were intellectuals, many weren't and I am sure many had all sorts of diseases - you know what I didn't care


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

(Applause) You are indeed a paragon of human virtues, the worlds down-trodden masses are fortunate to have you opening your heart, your wallet and your home for them. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Well someone has to do it and it would appear none of you are willing to take on the mantle. Actually I am far from a paragon - a really long way in fact, but I don't hate people I don't know and I don't label people I don't know, I don't invent history's for them either, as a rule I like to actually meet people first.

The people who feed off the desperation of such people have a whole separate circle of hell dedicated to them.

Oh and JoK - you should at least get a TB skin test - its a well nasty but preventable disease, You might actually already be immune through exposure - I was (actually the reaction was enough to warrant an x-ray - but it was clear)


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

Satanic Mechanic said:


> Oh and JoK - you should at least get a TB skin test - its a well nasty but preventable disease, You might actually already be immune through exposure - I was (actually the reaction was enough to warrant an x-ray - but it was clear)


KMA
You may be immune too because of sheer nastiness. 
I love your holier then thou posts, it sends a thrill through my...oh wait..it didn't.

We'll forward the next boatload to where? Maybe you can employ them as illegals to clean your pool.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Steady on - I only mention it because mine is probably the last generation to remember what TB was like as a disease in the general community - it was an amazing bit of social health care that they damn near eradicated it, as usual of course they then took their eye off the ball and it sneaked back in. 

Holier than thou - hardly, it is just a pet hate of mine seeing all sorts of things cast against those who are in no position to defend themselves and as for calls to sink them - lovely. It is like a form of macro scale bullying. I am not lying when I say it is a direct result of seeing boat people

Pool - in Scotland !!!!! - never really taken off for some reason - I do have it on good authority though that Marinejockey has one though


----------



## Mike S (Dec 27, 2005)

Three out of four "boat people" that have arrived in Australia over the last few years are still on Government handouts. They arrive and are told "Turn right for Centrelink and make sure your tell your family how nice we Aussies are........"
We have no problem with those that are coming here legally however the latest lot are Tamils from Sri Lanka and they are trying to jump the queue. 
Why come here when their homeland of Tamil Nadu is only 30 kms over the water from Sri Lanka where 60 million of their countrymen live?
They are Hindu whereas the rest of the Sri Lankans are Bhuddist. Australia is essentially a Christian society. They will fit in her like the much hackneyed square peg in a round hole.
Oz is just about full. We have one thing missing here........WATER!
Here in WA we are already desalinating water from the sea and the population of this fair land is rapidly getting to the maximum we can handle. 
Perhaps instead of critical comment it might be an idea to find out what you are talking about first and what the real problems are at the receiving end.
On another tack.......are you guys getting ready for the change to Sharia Law? 
I know that is an alarmist stirring comment however I put it in to point put the problems unfettered migration creates later on when we are all dead and gone.
Be well and kind to your web footed friends..........
Yours Aye.


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

The other reason we detain boat people and just don't let them in
http://www.vancouversun.com/news/Cargo+ship+passenger+wanted+Lanka+terrorism/2132987/story.html


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

Ship owned by Tamil Tigers:

http://www.vancouversun.com/news/Mi...longs+Tamil+Tigers+experts/2142416/story.html


----------

